# is it almost a bad thing to put plastisol transfers on higher end shirts?



## Blake4 (May 29, 2012)

Hello I am very close to starting my own clothing line and now im down to quality and pricing. I do want to have a high quality brand and be noticed for that. So therefor I am choosing American Apparel shirts. Although is it almost a bad thing to put plastisol transfers on those higher end shirts? Open to all feedback! My target demographic would be college students.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Quality and pricing?!*

No, it is not a bad idea to put plastisol transfers on American Apparel shirts. If you don't tell anyone, they won't even know.


----------



## LMCTees (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Quality and pricing?!*

American Apparel is a great brand! Have you heard of Alternative apparel? Its very similar and little better pricing. Canvas/Bella are also making their way up the chain for decent prices.


----------



## Blake4 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Quality and pricing?!*

Thanks for the feedback! I will have to take a look at those other brands!


----------

